# What Am I Like? Online personality quiz



## David Baxter PhD (Apr 18, 2009)

What's your personality type?

Find out with the 'What Am I Like?' personality test.

If you already know your personality type, or a friend's, you can read descriptions of the 16 personality types. If you want to take the test, read on.


This test is 20 questions long and should take about 10 minutes 
It is made up of four sets of five questions and you will find out about a different aspect of your personality after every five questions 
At the end of the test you will be assigned one of 16 possible personality types 
This personality test can't tell you exactly what you are like. No survey can predict personality type with 100 % accuracy. Experts say we should use personality type descriptions to better understand ourselves and others, but shouldn't feel restricted by our results 
The test was developed for the television programme 'What Am I Like? The Personality Test' 
It is a simplified personality test based on personality type theory, devised by psychologists 
It is not a replacement for the full Myers-Briggs Type Indicator? questionnaire and the results are not intended to be the psychometric or practical equivalent to MBTI? questionnaire results


----------



## NicNak (Apr 18, 2009)

This sounds an awful lot like me :blush:

Your answers suggest you are a *Nurturer*
The four aspects that make up this personality type are:


*Summary of Nurturers*
Care for the important people in their lives 
Strive for harmony and avoid confrontation 
Think of themselves as gentle, conscientious, and mature 
May have trouble making decisions that could hurt others 
*More about Nurturers*
Nurturers are quiet people who believe in order and diligently look after the people they care about. They focus on the needs of others and establish routines to help them meet their commitments.


Nurturers are the most likely group to say they prefer a job where the same thing happens every day, according to a UK survey. 
 Nurturers remember details that are important to them, such as their friends' birthdays and anniversaries. People with this personality type value others' feelings and may challenge behaviour they think is insensitive.

In situations where they can't use their talents or are unappreciated, Nurturers may feel bitter and seek support by complaining to their colleagues. Under extreme stress, Nurturers may become preoccupied with the worst possible outcome and believe that they are heading for disaster.

Because they are so caring and loyal, Nurturers run the risk of being taken advantage of.

*Nurturer Careers*
Nurturers are often drawn to jobs that allow them to help others.

It's important to remember that no survey can predict personality type with 100 percent accuracy. Experts say that we should use personality type to better understand ourselves and others, but shouldn't feel restricted by our results.


----------



## ladylore (Apr 18, 2009)

Your answers suggest you are a *Strategist*

*Summary of Strategists*
Quiet, easy-going and intellectually curious 
Use logical, objective thinking to find original solutions to problems 
Think of themselves as bright, logical and individualistic 
May be impractical, forgetting practical issues, such as paying bills or doing the shopping 

*More about Strategists*
Strategists are quiet people who like to get to the heart of tough problems on their own and come up with innovative solutions. They analyse situations with a sceptical eye and develop ways of measuring everything, including themselves.

 Strategists are the group most likely to say they are unhappy in their job, according to a UK survey. 

Strategists are generally easy-going. They are intellectually curious and enjoy abstract ideas. Sometimes they like thinking of a solution to a problem more than taking practical steps to solve it.

In situations where they can't use their talents, are unappreciated, or not taken seriously, Strategists may become negatively critical or sarcastic. Under extreme stress, Strategists could be prone to inappropriate, tearful or angry outbursts.

Strategists may be insensitive to the emotional needs of others or how their behaviour impacts the people around them. 

Strategist Careers
Strategists are often drawn to technical or scientific careers, where specialist knowledge is required. They also seem to enjoy jobs that involve long-term planning, abstract thinking or design.


----------



## Halo (Apr 18, 2009)

Your answers suggest you are *a Nurturer*
The four aspects that make up this personality type are:

*Summary of Nurturers*
Care for the important people in their lives 
Strive for harmony and avoid confrontation 
Think of themselves as gentle, conscientious, and mature 
May have trouble making decisions that could hurt others 
More about Nurturers
Nurturers are quiet people who believe in order and diligently look after the people they care about. They focus on the needs of others and establish routines to help them meet their commitments.
Nurturers are the most likely group to say they prefer a job where the same thing happens every day, according to a UK survey. 
Nurturers remember details that are important to them, such as their friends' birthdays and anniversaries. People with this personality type value others' feelings and may challenge behaviour they think is insensitive.

In situations where they can't use their talents or are unappreciated, Nurturers may feel bitter and seek support by complaining to their colleagues. Under extreme stress, Nurturers may become preoccupied with the worst possible outcome and believe that they are heading for disaster.

Because they are so caring and loyal, Nurturers run the risk of being taken advantage of.

*Nurturer Careers*
Nurturers are often drawn to jobs that allow them to help others.


----------



## texasgirl (Apr 18, 2009)

I was kind of surprised.  Maybe it's my other personality that responded .
Anyway, it said mine was that of a Mentor.  Here's the description:

_Summary of Mentors
Warm and lively people who focus on the needs of others 
Bring people together and encourage group participation 
Think of themselves as intelligent, outgoing and sensitive 
May become overbearing in their quest for harmony 

More about Mentors
Articulate, lively and enthusiastic, Mentors spend time and energy fostering relationships and encouraging personal growth in others. They are extremely sensitive to people's needs and play a central role in families and social groups.


Mentors have changed jobs least since leaving full-time education, according to a UK survey. 
 Mentors love to bring people together in harmony and enjoy busy, active lives. However, their warm nature may mean they have trouble making tough decisions that affect others negatively.

In situations where they can't use their talents or are unappreciated, Mentors may focus too much on the needs of others. Under extreme stress, Mentors may be troubled by unusually critical thoughts about themselves and others._

I guess that my jobs required me to lead others and I did try to mentor those who worked for me, so maybe it does fit.

TG


----------

